# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Web Forms >  بررسی صحت کد پستی و به دست آوردن

## mskarimi

با سلام
می خواستم بدونم درباره صحت کد پستی اصلا قاعده ای هست و آیا کسی کاری انجام داده.

من شنیدم با دونستن کد پستی مشیه حتی خیابونی که طرف توش زندگی می کنه بدست آورد.

از دوستان اگه کسی نظری داره ممنون میشم.
en|fa|T

----------


## alireza_s_84

سلام دوست عزیز:
یه مدت پیش کامپوننتی نوشتم که بر اساس IP موقعيت يابي ميكرد (توی امضام هست) و براي اينكه بتونم بهترش کنم به یکی از دوستان درخواست دادم تا کدپستی های ایران رو برام گیر بیاره که اینجوری جوابم داد:



> عرض کنم خدمت شما که کدپستی جزو دارائی های شرکت پست محسوب میشه و معمولا هم بصورت محدود برای مثلا تبلیغات به شرکت های خاصی طی قراردادی و از طریق نرم افزار که نشه به کدهای پستی دسترسی داشت داده میشه .(البته جزو اطلاعات شخصی مردم هم هست و اینم باید در نظر گرفت )
> 
> اینکه گفتین اعتبار سنجی کدپستی ایرانی یعنی دخالت تو کار شرکت پست که فکر نمی کنم حتی اگه بهشون ثابت هم کنید که با نیت خیر این کار رو برای مردم انجام دادین به این راحتی ها بی خیالتون بشن (دولتین دیگه ) پس اونو از ذهنتون خارج کنین .
> 
> اما کد پستی شهرستان های ایران فکر نمی کنم مورد خاصی داشته باشه . چون مربوط به شهره و جزو اطلاعات شخصی حساب نمیشه و از اون طرف هم برای خود پست همچین ارزش خاصی مثل کد پستی شخصی نداره .(کد پستی شهرستان 5 رقمیه در حالی که کد پستی هر مکان 10 رقمیه)
>  چشم . کد پستی شهرستان ها رو براتون اوکی میکنم .


موفق باشی

----------


## mskarimi

خیلی ممنون از alireza_s_84 ی عزیز

اولا که بررسی صحت یه چیزی تو مایه های صحت شماره ملی بود.
ثانیا در مورد کد شهرستان اون دوستتوت اوکی نداد؟

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> با سلام
> می خواستم بدونم درباره صحت کد پستی اصلا قاعده ای هست و آیا کسی کاری انجام داده.
> 
> من شنیدم با دونستن کد پستی مشیه حتی خیابونی که طرف توش زندگی می کنه بدست آورد.
> 
> از دوستان اگه کسی نظری داره ممنون میشم.
> en|fa|T


 سلام
در مورد ایران نمیدانم اما اینجا (هلند ) با دادن کد پستی و شماره منزل نام خیابان و شهر و غیره بدست میاد
مثلا در گوگل مپ بنویس
Nederland 7741 TN تا ادرس و نام شهر محل سکونت مرا نمایش دهد. در ضمن nederland را به شکلی که من نوشتم بنویس یعنی باید هلندی بنویسی

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست من 
این سایت شماره تلفن می گیره و کد پستی محل بهت میده شاید بکارت بیاد

----------


## mskarimi

> این سایت شماره تلفن می گیره و کد پستی محل بهت میده شاید به کارت بیاد


البته که به کار میاد و لی عمرا اگه در اختیار بذارن. حاضرم شرط ببندم که حتی وب سرویسش رو هم نمی دن!

من دو تا نکته مد نظرمه . یکی اینکه بفهم طرف استان و شهرستان تولدش چی بوده؟
دوم اینکه نکنه طرف اشتباها یه کد اشتباه وارد کرده.

با تشکر

----------


## Alirs1

این سایت ظاهرا فقط برای شماره های تهران  کار میکنه

----------


## Ariyan

GIS شهرداری تهران از روی کد نوسازی و کد پستی ۱۰ رقمی محل رو نشون میده (البته مال کد پستی کامل نیست و بعضی ها - منجمله مال من رو - نشون نمیده) :
فقط هم با IE درست کار میکنه.
http://tehran.ir/portals/0/gis.htm

----------


## mehdi_shah

سلام
من کدهای پستی و الگوریتم را دارم اگر خواستید با هم برنامه رو بنویسیم موردی نداره

مهدی

----------


## 456231

سلام بانک کد پستی موجود است قیمت 3000000 ریال

----------


## anouri

خیلی از دوستان ظاهرن مفهوم سوال رو متوجه نشدن. خیلی از کدها مکانیزمی دارند به اسم verif یعنی یک کاراکتر از کد از ترکیب کاراکترهای دیگه بدست میاد. ایشون نظرشون اینه نه اینکه بدونیم کد پستی مال کیه و کجاست و ...

----------


## mab1356

الگوريتم صحت سنجي عددي كد پستي:

- تعداد ارقام كد پستي 10 رقم مي باشد.

- عدد صفر در كد پستي استفاده نشده است.

- عدد 2 در كد پستي استفاده نشده است.

- چهار رقم ابتدايي نمي تواند شبيه هم باشد.

- رقم پنجم نمي تواند عدد 5 باشد.

-تمامي ارقام نمي تواند شبيه هم باشد.

----------


## Tekyegah

> الگوريتم صحت سنجي عددي كد پستي:
> 
> - تعداد ارقام كد پستي 10 رقم مي باشد.
> 
> - عدد صفر در كد پستي استفاده نشده است.
> 
> - عدد 2 در كد پستي استفاده نشده است.
> 
> - چهار رقم ابتدايي نمي تواند شبيه هم باشد.
> ...


6361986761 !!!

----------

